# Condor ferries



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

We are planning to go to France (1st time abroad with motorhome) and am trying to plan crossing?
Have you heard of this company?
Would it be a good option?
We live near Brighton and plan to go near the end of August for up to 2 weeks

Any advice gratefully received

Thanks


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes Condor have been around for ages.

If it is a short sea crossing then a ferry is a ferry is a ferry, you won't be on it for long. Fast craft will be shorter time wise but may have height, length, weight, issues or cost addons due to fuel consumption being high.

You need to choose the cheapest and most convenient for you.

Always factor in the cost of time and fuel and meals in going to a port further away or a longer crossibnge just because the crossing is cheaper. Look at times, a very early or very late departure, mid week, rather than Friday evening out or Sunday evening back, will generally also be a factor in cost.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well yes, but why Condor? from Portsmouth or Poole or Weymouth when you can do the main crossings from Dover (or Folkestone for the tunnel), or even LD lines from Newhaven? All probably alot cheaper than Condor. 

The only possible benefit would be if you want to go to Brittany etc. 
We live nearer to Porsmouth than you, and would like to be able to go from there, but the cost of going across via any of the companies is high compared with the short route, and even if you count in the fuel cost of the travel each side, it still doesn;t work


----------

